# Free Agent Heavyweights



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

With Cormier and Barnett lined up for another fight a piece against unnamed heavyweights i'm wondering, who are the best free agent heavyweights out there that could be in the frame for a phonecall from Zuffa?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Satoshi Ishii (Olympian vs Olympian), Tim Sylvia (former championship credibility, comes on the cheap.), Guram Gugenishvili. Bobby Lashley (marketable),


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Tim Sylvia is the perfect fighter for me. Big name, and comfortable win for Cormier.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

wesshaw1985 said:


> With Cormier and Barnett lined up for another fight a piece against unnamed heavyweights i'm wondering, who are the best free agent heavyweights out there that could be in the frame for a phonecall from Zuffa?


The guy in your avatar, Mr. Abbott! LoL! 

And why does he look so HUGE in that picture? I can't tell if he gained a shit-load of weight, or if he's on the juice....?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Barnett is coming off a loss so it's easier for him to find a fight but Cormier? Tough one really, he needs to keep that momentum going after all. 

Aside from Fedor and Konrad, i can't really think of anybody. And these two are definite no's.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the consensus is going to be bring someone from the UFC to fight Cormier. One name that was thrown around was Shane Carwin. Would make sense, what has he been doing nowadays?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I think the consensus is going to be bring someone from the UFC to fight Cormier. One name that was thrown around was Shane Carwin. Would make sense, what has he been doing nowadays?


Healing an injured back i think, not sure. I don't the UFC is going to bring someone over though, they haven't done that so far and don't see them doing it in the future as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they tried to bring BJ Penn over to Strikeforce to challenge Melendez. It didn't happen but I don't think it is outside the realm of possibility. However, I do agree a free agent may not be impossible either.


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

SERGEI KHARITONOV

I was hoping the UFC would pick him up, but it looks as if not....


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Satoshi Ishii (Olympian vs Olympian), Tim Sylvia (former championship credibility, comes on the cheap.), Guram Gugenishvili. Bobby Lashley (marketable),



I think it would be really cool to see a grappling match between Ishii and Cormier, although whether or not their use a gi or not would greatly affect the outcome for either side. maybe if they did one match with a gi, one without


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait, Sergei was let go? Anyways Ishii is now a big possibility since Dream fell apart. As for Sylvia I think he likes to be fat for now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Wait, Sergei was let go? Anyways Ishii is now a big possibility since Dream fell apart. As for Sylvia I think he likes to be fat for now.


All the Golden Glory managed fighters were let go in mass when Zuffa found out how there SF contracts were structured.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I knew that but there was still a change that Sergei was still going to be there. Well I guess once he lost they let him go like the rest. What exactly is he doing nowadays?


----------



## BobLamb (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom Lawlor has outrageous quality of being champion.I am immensely fond of him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought Tom Lawlor was lighter then heavyweight, like middleweight or welterweight.


----------

